# laico



## pizzi

Ogni tanto mi capita di ascoltare su Radio Tre affermazioni sulla non correttezza dell'uso di _laico_ in quello che è ormai il suo significato corrente.

Si sostiene che, essendo il termine il contrario di clericale, un _laico_ vada considerato un osservante che non ha preso i voti.

In pratica, il significato riportato anche qui, senza spiragli critici o elastici : http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/laico 

Come si può definire, allora, un pensatore indipendente, non condizionabile da gerarchie e codici morali stabiliti da altri, che abbia un atteggiamento analitico e speculativo nei contronti della realtà, e tutto ciò che normalmente intendiamo come _laico_? 

O anche se non correttissimo, continiuamo a dire _laico_, così ci capiamo?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Piz.

Credo che la tua ultima proposta sia la più pratica, anche se, come spesso succede specialmente in questo campo, sarai/saremo sempre costretta/i a specificare ("laico nel senso di...").

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz cara  e ciao, Giorgio  

Forse riesco a farvi sorridere  ... personalmente uso "laico" per "l'osservante che non ha preso i voti" e "converso" per "il religioso che non è sacedorte" ... il problema è che quasi nessuno sa cosa significhi "converso"  
Ho però una collega di lavoro che è "suora laica" ... e la definizione non lascia dubbi  ... ma per il genere maschile?


----------



## violadaprile

Le "suore laiche" sono un ordine religioso ben preciso con regole interne ben precise.
Non mi risulta che ci siano analoghi ordini maschili.
Sarebbe come dire "le gesuite" o i "clarissi"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Temo che tu stia facendo un po' di confusione ... 

Non esiste l'ordine delle "suore laiche" (tant'è che le "suore laiche" a differenza delle "suore regolari", non ricevo l'Ordine sacro)  ... 
Per il genere maschile, dovrai ricrederti ... ho giust'appunto trovato "fratello laico"


----------



## giginho

A me piace di più il "*suoro laico*" se devo essere sincero!!!

Io uso laico per indicare qualcuno che non appartiene ad un gruppo religioso facente parte della "ecclesia". Quindi, una persona che crede ma non ha preso i voti.

Chi non appartiene alla cerchia dei credenti è semplicemente un non credente.

Non so se ho risposto in modo preciso, ma lo spero!


----------



## violadaprile

Cara Anja, ne conosco almeno tre, amiche dai tempi del liceo, prendono normalmente i voti che però debbono periodicamente rinnovare, possono vivere in comunità come no, tanto che una delle tre è sposata e con un figlio, il tutto successivo alla sua scelta.

Per il "fratello laico", manco sapevo che esistesse un ordine vero e proprio, mi pare che i sacerdoti in chiesa si riferiscano a costoro come "persone di supporto" ma senza vincoli.

Ma naturalmente puoi avere ragione tu, mi informerò meglio.


----------



## pollonia

Dal greco Laos: popolo => Laicos: uno del popolo
Allora, dall'etimologia subito si evince che il primo, nonché il principale, significato di _laico_ è quello appunto di "osservante non ordinato" (persona del popolo, non del clero).
Ma non credo che sia stato l'uso scorretto che di questa parola, almeno apparentemente, si fa ad averne generato gli altri significati. Ai tempi della nascita della repubblica, quindi ben più di mezzo secolo fa, l'Italia era stata definita come stato laico. E qui, con laico, non ci si riferiva certo semplicemente a chi non apparteneva al clero, ma a chiunque (o qualunque entità organizzativa) che avesse sostenuto l'indipendenza del suo pensiero nei confronti di qualsivoglia credo religioso. Oggi anche questa, ovviamente, è un accezione corretta di _laico._

Quindi, pizzi, credo che la definizione che di te stessa hai dato rientri perfettamente in uno dei due diversi (ma entrambi esistenti) significati di _laico_.

Si potrebbe certo disquisire sulla causa che ha portato alla nascita di queste seconda accezione, e si potrebbe benissimo farla coincidere con un uso scorretto che inizialmente di questo vocabolo si faceva. Il punto secondo me è che, a differenza di altri casi, non si tratta di un processo generato dall'ignoranza/pigrizia letteraria moderna, ma semplicemente ad un susseguirsi di errori fatti in un passato decisamente più distante. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

> Cara Anja, ne conosco almeno tre, amiche dai tempi del liceo, prendono normalmente i voti che però debbono periodicamente rinnovare, possono vivere in comunità come no, tanto che una delle tre è sposata e con un figlio, il tutto successivo alla sua scelta.



Certamente, Viola, ma non costituiscono un "Ordine religioso" come, invece, sostenevi tu  ... "Suore benedettine" "Suore sacramentine" "Suore carmelitane" ... tutti gli ordini che vuoi, ma "Ordine laico" non esiste.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti, che io sappia, non esiste un ordine dei "fratelli laici". Si tratta — come spiega bene il Treccani — di uomini che, pur vestendo i panni, per es., degli appartenenti a un certo ordine religioso — cappuccini, ecc. — NON sono sacerdoti, ma vivono, lavorano e aiutano i sacerdoti all'interno d'un convento, trappa, ecc. 

GS


----------



## pollonia

Anja.Ann said:


> Certamente, Viola, ma non costituiscono un "Ordine religioso" come, invece, sostenevi tu  ... "Suore benedettine" "Suore sacramentine" "Suore carmelitane" ... tutti gli ordini che vuoi, ma "Ordine laico" non esiste.



Concordo. C'è stato un tizio qualche secolo fa che voleva a tutti costi fondare degli ordini sacerdotali laici. Ha fatto qualche bisticcio con la Chiesa, ma alla fine ha avuto un discreto successo: si chiamava Martin Lutero


----------



## violadaprile

Non so Anna, loro si considerano un ordine, poi può essere solo un dato soggettivo, un vissuto, ma fortissimo ti assicuro.
Al di là di qualunque terminologia.

Comunque, come avevo detto, vado ad approfondire 




pollonia said:


> Concordo. C'è stato un tizio qualche secolo fa che voleva a tutti costi fondare degli ordini sacerdotali laici. Ha fatto qualche bisticcio con la Chiesa, ma alla fine ha avuto un discreto successo: si chiamava Martin Lutero


Pollonia, mi sganascerei dalle risate ma qui non si può 
Comunque Lutero dalla Comunità Ecclesiastica ufficiale alla fine è uscito. Magari ha ragione Anna, vediamo


----------



## Anja.Ann

pollonia said:


> ... qualche bisticcio con la Chiesa, ma alla fine ha avuto un discreto successo: si chiamava Martin Lutero


----------



## pollonia

violadaprile said:


> Non so Anna, loro si considerano un ordine, poi può essere solo un dato soggettivo, un vissuto, ma fortissimo ti assicuro.
> Al di là di qualunque terminologia.
> 
> Comunque, come avevo detto, vado ad approfondire


Il fatto che si considerino un ordine è un conto. Quello che le distinguerebbe da un ordine di fatto è la non approvazione della Chiesa. Senza di quella puoi considerarti quello che vuoi e avere tutta la fede di questo mondo, ma non sarai mai un ordine religioso (cattolico).
A meno che, come dicevo, tu non sia l'iniziatore della riforma protestante e vada quindi poi a creare una nuova religione in cui il clericale e il laico convivono nella stessa persona 

PS
Di quello che dico son sicuro Viola.
Ordini laici nel cattolicesimo non esistono. Associazioni, gruppi, comunità. Questi sì. Scout, azione cattolica, focolarini, neocatecumeni, ecc, sono gruppi di laici riconosciuti dalla Chiesa (anche i gruppi di laici necessitano dell'approvazione di uno statuto da parte del Papa) ma, bada bene, NON SONO ORDINI RELIGIOSI. O sei laico o sei del clero


----------



## violadaprile

La approvazione della chiesa ce l'hanno eccome e prendono anche i voti. Con tanto di periodo di noviziato.
Però senza prima chiedere direttamente e approfondire meglio non voglio dire più niente


----------



## francisgranada

Voglio solo aggiungere che questo uso "secondario" della parola _laico _è diffuso ed accettato anche in altre lingue (incluso "le mie parti"), quindi non è una questione specificamente italiana.


----------



## pollonia

violadaprile said:


> La approvazione della chiesa ce l'hanno eccome e prendono anche i voti. Con tanto di periodo di noviziato.
> Però senza prima chiedere direttamente e approfondire meglio non voglio dire più niente



Allora mi fai incuriosire  Sono curioso di capire il perché di questo nome. Attendiamo aggiornamenti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Viola, abbiamo già detto, mi pare, che le suore laiche, come i fratelli laici, prendono i voti, ma *non ricevono l'Ordine sacro* (l'ordine, ok?)
Magari dopo avere chiesto alle tue conoscenti, ci aggiorni.


----------



## pollonia

Credo comunque che si tratti banalmente di un Ordine secolare (opposto all'Ordine religioso).
Se gli Ordini religiosi fanno voto di dedicarsi a Dio e alla Chiesa con Povertà, Castità, e Obbedienza, quelli secolari decidono semplicemente di dedicarsi a Dio COME PERSONE LAICHE, proponendo i loro voti e ricevendo l'approvazione della Chiesa. Se poi questo Ordine secolare approvato dalla Chiesa decide di vivere esattamente come farebbe un Ordine religioso lo può fare. Ma di fatto per la Chiesa non sarà mai un ordine religioso (la Chiesa non considererà mai una suora laica come _suora, _bensì come _suora laica_ ). Una suora laica verrà vestita con i tempi e con i modi decisi dal suo ordine (non necessariamente gli stessi di un Ordine religioso), e la vestizione non la renderà un vera suora, ma semplicemente un'appartenente a quell'Ordine secolare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pollonia 

Infatti! E, infatti, esistono diversi tipi di "suore laiche":  in base _all'ordine_ al quale aderiscono ... "Suore laiche _sacramentine_" "Suore laiche _del Terz'Ordine Domenicano_" "Suore laiche _del Sacro Cuore di Maria" _(mi sto facendo una vera cultura in merito!) e, per questo, si parla di Fraternite laiche e non di Ordine laico.


----------



## pizzi

Cari foreri, grazie a tutti  (e a chi vorrà ancora contribuire ) per le risposte sul termine laico, la sua etimologia e l’accezione storica e attuale. 
      Per il resto, forse la discussione su Ordini religiosi e secolari, al di là dell’interesse intrinseco del tema, che per alcuni – me compresa – potrebbe essere divorante , andrebbe trattata su WE (World Encyclopaedia) e non qui.


----------

